# 6.5 Creedmoor more speed and accuracy



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The first factory 140 gr ammo from Hornady had the load of 42.5 gr of H4350 printed right on the box. As the round gained popularity people begin two searches. One for increased velocity and one for increased accuracy. The Hornady load is about the best you can do for the most rifles, but rifles are individuals and often accuracy can be improved. Many gave up on increased velocity when companies seen the interest in the 6.5 which the Creedmoor stored up. There are a number of excellent cartridges like the 6.5x284 and 6.5 SAUM, but perhaps today the most well known is the 6.5 PRC.

I have been working with a number of handgun and rifle loads but today let's talk about the 6.5 Creedmoor with a 160gr round nose at 1000 fps and a 140 gr at not 2700 fps, but 3035 fps.

First let's get subsonic for suppressors out of the way. Hogdon Trail Boss was developed for Cowboy Action Shooting, but some industrious individual found that it was excellent for safe reduced loads. Directions are pour powder into your case until it comes to the shoulder of the case. Then weigh the powder and multiply by .75 as a starting load. Work down from there. The only cartridge I find this formula to not work well is the 6.5 Grendell. The diminutive case still uses the same 160 gr round nose and stabilizes it well because most have a 1-8 twist rifling. With 10.3 gr of Trail Boss my 6.5 Creedmoor gives me 1030 fps. The supersonic barrier is 1116 fps at sea level and less as you go up in elevation. I was loading at 1080 fps, but found I broke the sound barrier above 5000 ft elevation.

Ok I know most people want more velocity. It goes without saying no one wants to give up accuracy. I have two 6.5 Creedmoors, but most often shoot Savage BA Stealth with a 26 inch Criterion barrel. With R26 this rifle gives me 3035 fps with 140 gr Hornady ELD-M. This load also produces accuracy under .25 inch. Rather than talk about loads Ill simply show you chronograph photos. The first photo is 46 gr.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow the 6.5 Creedmoor is every where. Just about every Gun Store
I go through, every other Rifle is a 6.5 CM.

Seen a Win Mdl 70 Stainless Steel Featherweight in Pierre the other day..

Thank you for the in depth Reloading Report and Pictures.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn you Plainsman.... Now I want a 6.5... LOL oke:

My brother won one about 3 years ago and he ended up selling it. In my neck of the woods I really dont use rifles other than for coyotes.... so my 22-250 and .223 are all I need for that (even my .243 :thumb: ). But now with you playing around with that 6.5 got me thinking.

Good post. :thumb:


----------

